# 1941 Schwinn Fender ????



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok guy's I need some help. I have a 1941 Schwinn DX with a springer front end.
Can any one tell me what type of fenders this bike should have. Would they be the same as the fenders on my 1940 BA107?
I need to locate a set of fenders for this bike but I need to know what I am looking for. Would they have the same profile as the 1940? Would they still have the 1 indention on the front fender instead of the 2 like on most post war bikes? 
I am looking for an original Prewar tank and a set of fenders for this 1941 DX if anyone can help me out. 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm also trying to figure out if this is the wrong spring setup. 



This is the bolt that holds the springer to the legs.



Bolt has a welded nut on one side. Is this correct?



Looking for one of these as well, It holds the fender into the springer.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 3, 2014)

That spring looks like a car valve spring.

Mike


----------



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> That spring looks like a car valve spring.
> 
> Mike




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jkent (Apr 3, 2014)

Then I seen this Schwinn that looks like it has the same kind of spring setup as what s on my bike. It must have been kind of common to put the stiffer spring in these.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Apr 7, 2014)

*Epay has one for a Mead*

There is one on epay. Search prewar mead fender. It is brown or faded maroon.

Eric


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 7, 2014)

That spring set up is wrong 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 7, 2014)

And ya need the wide fenders with the long indention just like the other prewar schwinns motorbikes AC etc.etc.


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 7, 2014)

with the mounting hole offset for the springer correct?


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 7, 2014)

*41 fender*

It has a tombstone tab on it for the clip to set onto.  Reinforcement for the fender.  I have a front fender for this bike.


----------



## jkent (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone interested in buying this frame and locking springer for $250 plus $40 shipping?
JKent


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 21, 2014)

The rubber bumper in the springer is backwards.


----------

